# Block Island trip



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Evening folks...
Well, it''s time to plan our first long trip.
The plan is as follows:
3 days heading out
3 days at the destination
3 days back
5 days for Murphy (stuff happens)

We are heading out from Haverstraw NY (August - September).

It looks like our best bet is probably Block Island, and I''m considering a trip along the South shore of Long Island as opposed to the North shore... why? basically "road less traveled" type of stuff...


Keeping in mind that this will be only our third time out, any suggestions would be truly appreciated: best time, best route, stops along the way, other destinations, advice like "what are you nuts?! stick to the sound...", etc.

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would recomend you stay in the Sound. There are plenty of adventures to be had. The south shore of LI is the Atlantic. It''s a long way to go with no good places to duck in in bad conditions. Buy an "Embassy Guide for LI Sound" and a "Waterway Guide". You''ll have a blast going through the city and there a lots of neat places to go in the sound. You could easily fill two weeks without getting to Block, but you''ll love it if you do.
Have fun.
Ed


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One thought on choosing to sail up through the Long Island Sound. At the North end, there are some scattered rocks/islands and between some of these is a tidal current called "The Race". I think I''ve read that it''s one of the fastest tidal currents in North America (or at least our area).

Since a strong current can really affect your plotted course, and/or your ability to maneover and given that there are a lot of obstructions around there, I''d plan that section of the course very carefully, to arrive at the time of the least current/best visibility.

The outside route may not offer as many places to stop, and it may be stiffer winds and seas, but it looks relatively clear of shoals after rounding the tip of Long Island.

Good Luck!


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

I am about to leave on a very similar trip (Nyack - points East)and am going up the sound. The south shore will almost certainly require a non stop sail - at least from NY Harbor to fairly far out on the Island. Night sailing can be wonderful but not sure it''s a good idea third time out. The sound, though more crowded, is full of places to stop and is good cruising in its own right. Currents are a big factor (if only on the Hudson) get Eldridge tide and current book if you don''t already have it.
Also remember that the usual south westerlies mean you will have a faster and easier trip out than back. Also try to plan time on Block Island not to be a weekend.
Todd V


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

We sailed and motored for about 12-14 hours but we actually made it from City Island, NY all the way out to Mattituck Inlet where we spent the night leaving for Newport, RI the next day. The Race is, indeed, a dangerous place. You must go thru at slack tide or on the outgoing tide. If you are inexperienced I would neither undertake night sailing or goto the Atlantic side of Long Island nor wud I approach Block Island at night given the reefs and the narrow cut into Great Salt Pond.


----------



## Bruce Byrnes (Jun 18, 2002)

Carlos:

I sail out of Haverstraw as well. I have found the members of the local yacht club, The Hudson Cove Yacht Club, to be very knowledgeable about cruising the Long Island Sound and cruising to Block Island. Their website is http://www.hudsoncove.com/index.html

They are having a pot luck supper at the Marina on Saturday and, if you are not already a member, consider stopping by and I''m sure you will meet plenty of people who have "been there, done that" with respect to Block Island. I think they even maintain a club mooring at block island.

Best regards,
Bruce


----------



## sailstactics (Jul 14, 2003)

We sail a 36 ft. Catalina MK II out of Guilford, CT. My recomendation is avoid Block Island at all costs ! We just returned from a one week cruise to Martha''s Vineyard with a one night stop over in Block Island on our way back to Guilford. We damaged the rudder on an unmarked obstacle in 6ft of water 50 ft off Paynes fuel dock. $4,000.00 and one week later we were home. My advice, go to Mattituck, Mystic, Newport or Shelter Island. Avoid Block Island at all cost. It''s too crowded and not that nice anyway. There are a lot better and safer places to stop over.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Sorry about your Block Island experience. We very briefly hit the bottom off Paine''s dock one year and, hence, dont venture over there any more. We still out of Newport, RI and, while I love it, it can and is crazy crowded in the summer as well. I would argue that while Great Salt Pond is normally crowded, you can hop on a bike, ride out of town, and have a beach almost to yourself on Block. The place that I think trumps all of the above is Nantucket if you want to venture that far. Only place on Block that does not raft and does take reversations is the Boat Basin. Would highly recommend staying there if you can. Getting a mooring is pure luck and I am not a big fan of being rafted 5 deep at Champlin''s or Paine''s as you will have people all over your boat and may subject her to damage.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would respectfully disagree with the conclusion that Block Island "is not that nice anyway." It is beautiful, the people are warm and it offers a variety of activities, including convenient white sand beaches and nature walks. I will take your advice, however, and be careful around Payne''s dock.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

When you cause $4k in damage by hitting an uncharted obstruction I can see that it will really taint your experience. I think Block Island is a beautiful place if you can get away from the throngs of meat-head power boaters on the docks at Champlin''s and Paine''s.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Carlos...I don''t know about "less travelled" but the North Shore of LI is quite nice. I recommend stops in Northport (Seymours has moorings and launch service) and Port Jefferson (Setauket YC has same). If you have time, a stop at Greenport on the Southern side of the North Fork of the "fish tail" is not to be missed. 
Unless you are sailing at night, I would suggest it will take you longer than you think to get to Block. 
You''re gonnna take a day to get down past Manhattan from Haverstraw...another (at least) to time the tide and get past Hells Gate to the Sound...maybe as far as Northport. Another day east to Port Jeff or Greenport and then finally out to Block. Should be a great trip and this is the perfect time of year for it. Have fun! GB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

just returned from Block Isl and Newport. We went up through the East river and into the Sound. worked our way up the Ct. side. Block was indeed everything that we were told it was. Yes, getting a mooring involved a bit of luck. The biggest problem was the Fog. We were fogged in from Mystic to Block with visibility about 50 yards. Do not do this without radar and a chart plotter. Great experience at Block. Fun cycling and look for Aldo with his hot coffee and pastries in the am. I think he owns the island.


----------



## sailstactics (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok,ok maybe I was a little to harsh or critical of Block Island under the circumstances. Yes I agree the Island is beautiful but you have to admit Great Salt Pound is a nightmare and the Powerboaters only make me want to avoid the Island even more. I would recommend seeing it at least once and preferably during the off season. Decide for yourself. If you like crowds, you''ll love if. If you like quiet there are plently of other places in the sound that are just as nice. Next year we''re planning to sail to Nantucket.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Nantucket! Now you are talking. I think the point should be made that Great Salt Pond and the downtown area of Block are both crowded and the rest of the island virtually unpopulated.


----------



## sailstactics (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree, I really don''t have anything against Block Island. It''s just not for me. Ever been to Nantucket ? How ''bout Shelter Island ? We''re planning a trip there in 2 weeks.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Ive been to Nantucket a dozen times or so and to Shelter Island 5 or 6 times. What do you want to know?


----------



## sailstactics (Jul 14, 2003)

Where did you cruise from when you went to Nantucket and where did you stop off in between ? Also where did you stay in Nantucket ? We''ve never been there before. What''s the best route ? Anything you can tell me would be helpful. We''re familiar with Shelter Island, Mattituck, Mystic, Newport, Martha''s Vineyard, etc. Any other places you would recommend for a weekend or week ? I would be interested in hearing them. We''re always looking for good places to sail.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

We sail out of Newport, RI. Generally, depending on how much time we have, we stop at Cuttyhunk or Tarpon Cove or Hadley''s Harbor (All Elizabeth Islands), or Oak Bluffs or Edgartown on the Vineyard. Given that you are sailing from Guilford, I dont imagine you would be able to make cuttyhunk in the first day so you may want to stop in someplace like Mystic. As for the route, it is all dependant on the tides. (This is easier if you have an Eldrige in front of you.) The tide is quite strong in both Vineyard Haven and in Buzzard''s Bay so you need to pick you route based on when you get there. Oftentimes it is ebbing on one side and flooding on the other. If you can time it right, it will give you quite a push. If you go on the Buzzards Bay side you will need to cut thru one of the "holes" in the Elizabeth Islands (Quicks Hole, Wood''s Hole, etc). If you choose Wood''s Hole study the charts first as it can be tricky to navigate (if you are going from the Buzzard Bay side to the Vineyard Haven side the Black marks will be on your right and the red on your left). As for places to stay on Nantucket you have 3 choices: 1. Anchor Out - free. 2. Get a mooring from Nantucket Mooring Service - about $65/night or 3. Get dock space at the Nantucket Boat Basin - very expensive.


----------



## sailstactics (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks. I really appreciate the information. I really don''t pay to much attention to the tides because we''re usually sailing the whole day and one way or another we catch both tides. Keep in touch. You can e-mail me direct at [email protected]


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Well folks, thanks for all the great advice!
“camaraderie” you were absolutely correct, now that I’ve charted our course, it’s obvious that three days was out of the question… the current itinerary looks as follows:

Day 1: 
Catch the outgoing tide from Haverstraw at 7:30 AM, round the tip of Manhattan sometime around 1:00 PM, catch the incoming tide up the East River and spend the night in Little Bay.

Day 02: Hit Northport Bay around 2:30PM
Day 03: Hit Port Jefferson Harbor around 12:30PM
Day 04: Hit Shelter Island (Coeceles Harbor) around 5:00 PM
Day 05: Shelter Island
Day 06: Hit Block Island around 2:30 PM
Day 07: Block Island
Day 08: Block Island
Day 09: Block Island
Day 10: Block Island
Day 11: Hit Watch Hill, RI around 11:30 PM
Day 12: Hit Guilford Harbor, CT around 4:30 PM
Day 13: Hit Stamford Harbor, CT around 4:30 PM
Day 14: Hit Haverstraw around ?

Bruce, thanks for the tip on the Hudson Cove YC… perhaps we’ll run into each other in Haverstraw.

As always, any further thought and/or advice is greatly appreciated!

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## sailstactics (Jul 14, 2003)

Cmendoza: I notice from your Itinerary that you are planning to hit Guilford Harbor on Day 12 @ 4:30 pm. The Guilford Yacht Club or the town marina ? I don''t think the town marina has any transient slips but I''m not sure. We belong to the Guilford Yacht Club. It''s much nicer than the town marina and you can reserve a transient slip. Also much easier getting in and out although both channels can be tricky particularily at low tide. Let me know your plans and maybe we can hook up if you plan to stay at the Yacht Club. Great resturants within walking distance of either and Guilford is a beautiful place. The best kept secret on the sound. Just watch for Faulkners Island and turn north to either the East or West rivers depending on your destination.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Not sure what your draft is but be careful and get some local knowledge before going into Coecles Harbor as the last time I checked, a sandbar was forming near the entrance.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Latest issue of Soundings has nice article on where to go and what to see on Shelter Island. Also would recommend a visit to Greenport while you are there as it is a really neat town...Best...GB


----------

